# Navarre Pier 4/1



## floridasportsman (Dec 31, 2010)

Went to the pier after work to do some quick fishing just took my tackle bag and 3 poles. Got there around 7 pm and immediatly hooked up on spanish, after about 5 failed hook-ups the bite stoped and decided to bottom fish. Through out a bomber rig with a shrimp and after 5 min got a solid hook up. At first I thought it was a ray so I pumped the rod a little then it took off. We fought for about 10-15 min then he went under the pier and started taking more line. Fought a little more then he broke the surface. It was a little to dark to tell what it was till we got him deck side. 25" Slot red..... I didnt bring a cooler so had to wrap things up and go home. Best hour spent on the pier.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

nice slot red


----------

